# Ebay help again!!



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello all

I've had the same ebay account since 2000. I've got very high 100% feedback on it - so don't want to lose it.
For the last week now I've been unable to sign in.
I keep sending the flipping contact form to them and they don't bother to reply. Although they do keep sending their own feedback form to ask me to rate how I found their help!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm at a loss as to know what to do next.
I was wondering if anybody had ever contacted them by phone and if so, where you found the number? Its the only thing I can think to do but I can't find a number on the pages anyway.

If not I shall have to start a whole new account which is infuriating   

Any thoughts?

Love
LL xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Here is their number hun.... 020 8080 2105


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Blimey, hope you get it sorted - don't think I'd survive without ebay!! I am a total addict, It is coming in so handy now for my baby shopping, just got my buggy (almost new) half price and my nursery furniture which was £1500 originally for £260 second hand.  I got a Lotty ladybird playmat for £20 (original price £65) and a moses basket, stand, blankets sheets etc for £20. I have saved a fortune so far thanks to ebay.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you soooooooooo much Tony - thats brilliant  

I was happy to open a new account for buying but I've got some fairly expensive stuff to sell and I always think people will look at your feedback before bidding on things like that.

Brilliant - I'll phone them now


----------

